# Mini Oberhasli?



## amandarenee (Feb 18, 2018)

I've been researching breeds and came across an article about breeding Nigerians with Oberhalsi to make Mini Oberhasli (which they also call Oberians :inlove. As I understand it, it isn't until the seventh generation that they are actually considered to be purebred. Anyone have any experience with such a cross? It sounds like it results in some pretty fantastic dairy goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't personally but many people like the minis.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cute! I haven't encountered anybody breeding "Oberians" but yes minis of all the dairy breeds are very popular right now!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

From what I have been told, all the goats need to be registered in the breed up program. So it can be traced. But if you have a Buck year then it could take longer than expected.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have bred my purebred Oberhasli doe to my purebred Nigerian buck several times. Each time the kids came out looking like a small Oberhasli, even though the sire is black with white and moon spots. Some have their sires blue eyes, but all had the deep red bay coloring of their mom. A couple had a white spot on their heads. They have all been F1 Oberians. I sold them because I don't have the room to keep them, but they matured to be bigger than dad but a bit smaller than mom. The ones old enough to have been bred had beautiful udders and nice production. Mine were registered thru the MDGA.

They did not get their moms mild, sweet disposition, they had a major "wild child" personality no matter how much we handled them from birth. They climbed and jumped like the Nigerian side of the family tree.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

6th generation is considered purebred. 1st & 2nd, experimental. 3rd-5th, american. Some people in minis *have* to have purebred, some think the higher generation, the better the goat, some people don't care so much about the generations but the quality of the goat (or pedigree, etc.). 

Like wifeof1 said, the starter stock must be registered. Like Lottsagoats1 said, the size is intermediate and so is the personality. Love our minis (Mini Nubians) so so much! & have preferred them more than the standards or Nigis we've had. Kinda the Goldilocks effect.


----------

